# First Alabama stringer 9-22-12



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrs Sj1 and I went and got our nonresident Alabama fishing licenses last week, and took a trip to Leon Brooks Hines lake, over in Wing. This was our first ever Alabama fishing trip. I sold a rifle to fund our fishing for a year, including the licenses and new gear, so I was hoping to recoup some of that with some filets.
















I was meat fishing with red worms, but my better half wanted bass. She has had her best luck with soft plastic artificials, and hooked one feisty little jumper, but it shook off.
I was planning at stopping with 6 bream, to make an even dozen fish sticks, but there was a really nice guy leaving who didn't like cleaning fish. He gave us the rest of our catch.
Stay tuned for the rest of the story in the Recipes section...
Sj1


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice! bream is so good.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

nice job! i went to brooks hines saturday afternoon. fished for bass from 3:30 till the horn blew. got one 12" bass & 3 or 4 short strikes. two guys in another boat started fishin @ 9am & left with 26 dink bass for a total of 18.4lbs. nice fish fry i reckon.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fishallyear, you probably saw us. We were the only bank anglers there, that I saw.
By the way, We couldn't bring ourselves to eat the lunch we packed. Mama said she didn't feel right eating chicken salad with them yard birds begging scraps! 
We'll be back, for sure. Nice lake, and better luck than we've ever had at Karick or Hurricane.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Sorry, but I have to say:*

I said in my original post that I sold a rifle to pay for my fishing expenses for a year. 
With all the fun going on in the Hunting and Hunting Gear For Sale sections, I just have to mention, I didn't sell the rifle on this website...
Even if I did, I'm pretty sure I would still be showing off my sink full of fish here. Maybe I'd buy and sell guns somewhere else, and talk about fishing on the fishing forums, and hunting on the hunting forums, and boats on the boat forums, etc; ....It's so crazy it just might work! This is even crazier, but I'm a member of other websites, besides this one! 
That being said, I failed to post before and after pics in the Recipes section. I have to apologize for buying Dollar General batteries for my camera. As soon as I can get some batteries, I can show some nice before, during and after pics of my catch and a plate with some broccoli and Mary B's biscuits.:thumbsup: Maybe I'll be generous and share my Dad's beer batter recipe.
I'll be doing some more fishin', and maybe catchin', soon. I might even wander over to one of the shooting websites in the meantime. It's still pretty good fishing weather, for now.. 
Sj1


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report & pics; nice haul!


----------

